# still with the window not closing. 120i e87i



## Matman44 (Jun 30, 2010)

I posted yesterday about the rear pass window on our 120i e87 not going up.
I have had a look on you-tube etc. nothing there really so i decided to remove the door trim and have a look to see if anything was jammed or broken. everything looked ok so I asked my wife to sit in and operate the windows from the front, also using the key from outside the car. everything seemed ok but it was getting dark so i thought i`ll leave it till tomorrow.
GUESS WHAT?? NOW THE DRIVERS REAR WINDOW IS DOWN AND WONT GO UP...So now both rear windows are staying down.I`M really peed off now.. makes me think its something computer / electronic related and not mechanical. Can anyone out there throw me a life line - ideas etc? thanks.
PS, while my wife was operating the switches she said there was what looked like a `window` lamp lit up on the dash. but it went out before I could see it.


----------

